# Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto



## iluvbunnies (Jul 3, 2008)

I LOOOOVE this perfume! I bought it when I was on vacation in the Philippines and I can't find it anywhere here! If anyone knows where I can buy this please let me know!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 3, 2008)

ooooh i love Ferragamo Incanto too...
charms for blue jeans days ... & dream for when i wear dresses

it's not a regular department store type brand here in Vancouver...
i bought mine at a boutique... you can get it online


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 3, 2008)

They have it in Sephora. I used to ask girls there for samples all the time.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 3, 2008)

^ ditto, available at Sephora. I LOVE LOVE LOVE these scents!


----------

